# My two channel system



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here are some photos of my two channel setup.

I would love a flat panel display but the Sony looks really good still and even in 1080i HD mode it is a 48" display.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice!!! :T


----------

